# Best First Film For Cinema Room?



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It's around a week or two off yet but I'm trying to figure out whats the best film to watch first once the cinema room is finished?

So far my front runners are:

Dark Knight Rises
Aliens
Avengers
Avatar

I've seen them all before so can't rule any out for that. Dark Knight Rises is my possible favourite but it might makes sense to do the whole trilogy from the start so that would rule out that as a 1st film.

Any other ideas? Gotta be 'Cinema-ery'! Big explosions and effects!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

My choice would be - 

Star Wars IV - A new hope


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

one of the star trek movies or captain America ones or iron man


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> one of the star trek movies or captain America ones or iron man


Old school or new?


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh yes, I'd be going for Aliens! <3


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

ardandy said:


> Old school or new?


New ..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

lord of the rings for me


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Event Horizon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Matrix.... the Lobby scene would be fantastic!!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Matrix is a good shout.

The Good the Bad & the Ugly would be my choice though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Master & Commander?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Any of the star wars or lord of the rings for me. In blue ray and maybe 3D


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Skyfall?

Oooo. Back to the future!


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Mine was terminator 3. Don't do that.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

How about the latest spiderman movie ?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Davemm said:


> How about the latest spiderman movie ?


Watched it last week. Thought it was ok.

Want this to be an epic all time great rather than a current release as its the first.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Black Hawk Down would be my choice


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

300 then the 2nd in 3d..... Asda doing a blue ray box set.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Debbie does Dallas? :doublesho

In all seriousness, for me it would be either of the following:

Avengers Assemble 
Star Trek (First Contact) or Into Darkness
Iron Man 3
The Dark Knight followed by The Dark Knight Rises

or GHOSTBUSTERS 


All Blu-Ray


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Gravity or Transformers would be my choice.

or a spooky one like Blair Witch or Paranormal Activity.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

If you have a sub/subs, you can't beat Jurassic Park.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Gangs of New York, the beginning is great.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd go for Apocalypse Now


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

HEAT....10 minutes of this


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

New Startrek or Saving Private Ryan would be my choice.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Ronin
Cloverfield
Layer Cake
Pulp Fiction


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Horatio said:


> HEAT....10 minutes of this
> 
> Heat Shootout Scene [High Quality] - YouTube


This was my first film back in the day, when I first got a dvd player and a "proper" amp and dolby 5.1 setup 
Blew us away...:devil:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Toy Story 3 to real test the colours !! (in blu ray it'a one hell of a colourful film)


----------



## Vroomfondel (Oct 19, 2012)

Ducky said:


> New Startrek or Saving Private Ryan would be my choice.


Definitely Saving Private Ryan, a classic for giving your surround sound a workout. :thumb:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Of OP's select few, DKR.

If you haven't seen it, try 13 Assassins. Really good film, and the scenery is superb, perfect for testing out your new projector kit 

Failing that, Airplane! is one of the few films I can watch again and again, it just doesn't get old.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Avatar is great for testing your new audio/video setup, as in full surround it is amazing on BluRay!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

The matrix 👍


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the first Matrix. You can't go wrong with the latest Batman trilogy or Jurassic Park.

There are a few films that have surround sound bits that really sound great:

Swordfish - when the bomb vest explodes and ball bearings fly everywhere it's amazing

Transformers - the opening credits and when the helicopter comes from behind you at the start

Kill Bill 2 - the bass on the final song and overall balance between speakers


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ferris Bueller purely for this scene...


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Pacific Rim

Giant robots fight monsters. Heaven on a big screen!!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Gladiator.



Steve_6R said:


> Black Hawk Down would be my choice


Good choice. :thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Id watch heat !!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Saving Private Ryan is really good in some parts


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If it was me - I'd have a James Bond themed night, get dressed up, bottle of cava or two, go down the red carpet to the grand opening of the new cinema room, and watch a classic like Goldfinger or Casino Royale (new one - it's a classic). Make an occasion of it!

Failing that, just get some popcorn and watch Ironman!

Cooks


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

300, Saving Private Ryan or Jurassic Park


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

days of thunder ,NASCAR going round the room ,"i'm dropping the hammer"


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The Raid
Law Abiding Citizen
Matrix
Green Mile
Fight Club
Star Wars A New Hope 

Would be some of mine.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

That scene from heat is epic. One of the fast and furious movies.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

How about a drivers eye view of the M25? When you hit a traffic jam you can nip out and put the kettle on, or go for a ****.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

For LFE work out the best by a big margin is Pacific Rim reasonable movie as well. Take care with the Sub settings though you have been warned.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

predator


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I picked up 300: Rise of an Empire in 3D last night so i know what ill be watching tonight.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cookies said:


> If it was me - I'd have a James Bond themed night, get dressed up, bottle of cava or two, go down the red carpet to the grand opening of the new cinema room, and watch a classic like Goldfinger or Casino Royale (new one - it's a classic). Make an occasion of it!
> 
> Failing that, just get some popcorn and watch Ironman!
> 
> Cooks


Although i still think The Matrix would be the Best possible film to watch I love the idea of the whole occasion doing the DJ and red carpet thing... For me it would have to be an early sean connery film or daniel craigs Casino Royale.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cheekymonkey said:


> predator


where the helicopter comes in carrying arnie that sound always makes me sit up


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

A cinematic 'get to the chopper!' :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

If you have a good sound set up.

The opening sequence to the original fast and furious! Great start to a film. You don't have to watch the rest lol.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sin City! Jessica Alba, good sound, action, fantastic effects

Its a 10 from me.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

One of my all time faves on a decent surround sound system the moment T-Rex appears in Jurassic Park. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

How about The Expendables? 

Gun fire, knife throwing, aeroplanes and car chases. All sounds good to me!


----------

